# Dymi z czachy



## Gochna

Cześć.

Podczas koncertu SDM zarejestrowanego na płycie Blues nocy bieszczadzkiej, K. Myszkowski mówi: "W Krakowie powiedzieli mi, że jak ktoś jest wypity, to nie ugwiżdże żadnej melodii". Po czym gwiżdże i mówi "Powiedzieli mi też, że jak *komuś dymi z czachy*, to też mu się to nie uda".

Czy ktoś moze mi wyjaśnić co znaczy to wyrażenie?


----------



## grassy

Zachowuje się jak wariat.


----------



## Gochna

Dziękuję, chociaż muszę przyznać, że nie bardzo rozumiem wpływ wygłupiania się na niezdolność gwizdania


----------



## MateuszMoś

Ja rozumiem ten zwrot jako:"boli mnie głowa". U mnie, na Pomorzu, bardzo czesto ludzie mowia:" Czacha mi dymi".


----------



## Gochna

Ja też początkowo pomyślałam o bólu głowy, ale nadal mi trochę nie pasuje do kontekstu. Znam wyrażenie "mózg paruje" jako oznaczające ból głowy spowodowany zbyt dużym wysiłkiem umysłowym. Czy "czacha mi dymi" na Pomorzu jest ogólne czy też spowodowane czymś konkretnym?


----------



## Matty08

Tak, na Pomorzu używa się tego zwrotu kiedy nasz mózg jest zmęczony, wręcz przeciążony intensywnym myśleniem. Niestety nie wiem jak to wygląda w innych częściach Polski


----------



## MasterPolish

Matty08 said:


> Tak, na Pomorzu używa się tego zwrotu kiedy nasz mózg jest zmęczony, wręcz przeciążony intensywnym myśleniem. Niestety nie wiem jak to wygląda w innych częściach Polski



Nie tylko na Pomorzu. Spotykałem się z tym wyrażeniem w różnych częściach Polski, także w druku w ogólnopolskich czasopismach (czacha mi się dymi od czegoś = coś jest mocno obciążające dla mojego mózgu).


----------



## Franciszek Kolpanowicz

Pochodzę z Krakowa, i wyrażenie "czacha dymi" ("Jezu, tyle materiału do nauki, aż czacha dymi") znam także w znaczeniu "coś jest mocno obciążające dla mózgu". Ale zastanawiam się, czy w tym kontekście nie oznacza to stanu po paleniu marihuany (ktoś się tak przejarał, że aż mu dymi z uszu=czachy). To raczej wild guess, ale pasowałoby do kontekstu - najpierw jest mowa o upojeniu alkoholowym. Trzeba wziąć pod uwagę, że wiele wyrażeń idiomatycznych może mieć inne znaczenie w różnych środowiskach, czasami to nawet się ogranicza to grupy znajomych.


----------



## polnisch

Ja też bym tak zrozumiał, że "przepalają mi się układy w mózgu" 

Pozdrowienia z Radomia
Paweł


----------



## wrotycz

Dla mnie czacha dymi jak mam mam przeciążony mózg.
Te inne znaczenia słyszę po raz pierwszy.


----------



## chwilowo

MateuszMoś said:


> U mnie, na Pomorzu, bardzo czesto ludzie mowia:" Czacha mi dymi".



A Myszkowski pochodzi ze Złocieńca więc to jest chyba wyjaśnienie


----------

